# PEPSI - Car in a Bottle



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

Just wanted to post what I build in less then 30mins.



























































I went to PENNCON 2012

And for all that " work " I got this.......


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Damn...now that is some talent. How long did it take ya to build that? Great work!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_That's cool._


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks

Less then 30 mins lol


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Kool.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

No,very cool.But now I seem to be very thirsty.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those are cool. My cousin Tally built one of these (Monogram had a couple of them) back in the early 70s. I hadn't really thought about one or even seen one since then. Way cool !


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool! I remember back in the late seventies my friend's brother building one of those.


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

As Chris can tell you. I LOVE the "Odd Kits" 

Thanks all


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I can definitely vouch for Buds love of the oddball kits!!:thumbsup:
He's come up with some very cool pics in the past.
I love this one. Congrats on the bronze my friend.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That's KOOL! I haven't seen those in years!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Dabau....Great Nostalgic build....Nice work...I haven't seen one of these kit's since, I did one back in the Mid '70's.....


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

That's why I do what I do Marty. Love the old odd kits. I like all my modeling friends to remember the old days and the odd kits that we all use to build. 

Bud


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks S.Moe. The kit is from 1975. I got this on ebay about a month ago new in box. 

Love the Odd Kits.

Bud


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I would've left this in the box if it was unopened. This makes it collectable. Once it's opened it's history, and nostalgia are gone forever! I'd buy one to build (already opened), and one to collect. Try building one of these it a REAL glass bottle - I bet they'd be impressed then! :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Dyonisis said:


> I would've left this in the box if it was unopened. This makes it collectable. Once it's opened it's history, and nostalgia are gone forever! I'd buy one to build (already opened), and one to collect. Try building one of these it a REAL glass bottle - I bet they'd be impressed then! :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chris​



Chris....That's the Beauty of our Hobby......One man's "Collectable Kit", Is another man's "Kit to be Built".........AND, an "OPENED" kit, "DOES NOT" take away it's History or Nostalgia...ONLY from it's "MONETARY" Value....

MOE


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

Yea I understand what you are saying Dyonisis. But from were I am coming from, you only live once.

Bud


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

All too true, brother! All too true.... 

~ Chris​


----------

